

Memo to boss: 11-hour days may be bad for you - edw519
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/37082387/ns/health-heart_health/

======
jdminhbg
"People working 10 or 11 hours a day ... The finding, from an 11-year study of
6,000 British civil servants ..."

From a study of what?!

~~~
ZeroGravitas
civil servant = government employee

~~~
patio11
He is probably making reference to the perception that, in the United States,
civil servants work _legendarily_ lax schedules, and have union rules where it
would take a joint resolution of Congress, an amendment to the Constitution,
and a burning bush on Mt. Sinai to get them to shave even a single minute off
their second break.

(I had a huge amount of culture shock a few weeks ago when I went to town hall
in Japan to file some paperwork regarding my self employment. It required
applying for insurance, switching social security systems, and getting
paperwork ready for taxes. Being an American, I had naturally blocked off a
day for this. I was whisked between four effective, courteous bureaucrats who
got everything done in under twenty minutes.)

------
CodeMage
I find it deeply disturbing that we seem to need studies to prove that working
11 hours a day is bad for health.

